# Zip Loc bags harmful to computer parts?



## wazzledoozle (Feb 24, 2005)

My idiot friend keeps telling me that putting any computer part in a zip loc bag will kill it. I sold my friend a video card and put it inside of a ziploc for transporation fomr my house to school then to his house, and my other friend kept telling him how it wouldnt work becasue the ziploc bag would break it, and its pissing me off. Please reply with confirmation of how I was correct so I can show his LIES.


----------



## ati.bob (Feb 24, 2005)

Uh... I think Zip Loc bags are prone to static.. can't confirm it though...


----------



## wazzledoozle (Feb 24, 2005)

ati.bob said:
			
		

> Uh... I think Zip Loc bags are prone to static.. can't confirm it though...


Yeah but it wouldnt be anywhere close enough static to harm anything. I kept all of my old SDRAM in one ziploc bags for about 6 months and they worked perfectly.


----------



## ADV4NCED (Feb 24, 2005)

Most people seem to say that it will damage the parts but I've transported a gfx card in a plastic packet and no harm was done, so to be honest, I dont think things can get damaged that easily either.


----------



## INSTG8R (Feb 24, 2005)

I have a whole drawer of Anti-Static bags from various PC Parts. Only way to travel


----------



## absolutefunk (Feb 24, 2005)

A couple years ago I transported a stripped down 486 in a suitcase from Canada.  It was everything but the case, and I put the mobo/CPU/RAM, sb16, and HDs in ziploc bags.  When I got home I reassembled the system and it worked fine.

-Brian


----------



## bassmek2 (Feb 25, 2005)

I Have Cpus Mobos Vid Cards Laying All Over My Room On The Rug I Leave Them Were Ever And Do Whatever With Them There Are Also Some Packed In A Plastic Drawer  And Nuthing Of Mine Has Ever Gotten Messed Up I Dont Think That They Are That Vulnarable To Staick As U Think


----------



## 15th Warlock (Feb 25, 2005)

It's not as if the Ziplock bags are bad per se, but they won't offer the same protection against a static surge as specially static proof designed bags do.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Feb 25, 2005)

bassmek2 said:
			
		

> I Have Cpus Mobos Vid Cards Laying All Over My Room On The Rug I Leave Them Were Ever And Do Whatever With Them There Are Also Some Packed In A Plastic Drawer  And Nuthing Of Mine Has Ever Gotten Messed Up I Dont Think That They Are That Vulnarable To Staick As U Think




OMG, you really are lucky, electronic components and rugs definitely don't go well together, let alone plastic drawers, which are very prone to charge with static electricity, you really are lucky that none of your PC components have received any static damage


----------



## wazzledoozle (Feb 25, 2005)

The main thing is that a zip loc is appropriate to transfer a video card a short distance?


----------



## ADV4NCED (Feb 25, 2005)

As you can see above, most people seem to agree it is.


----------



## Assimilator (Feb 25, 2005)

Putting it in ANY bag is better than not putting it into a bag at all. I leave near the sea and placed my olde TNT2 into an empty icecream container... when I opened the container a year later, the contacts were rusted .


----------

